# Help!!!



## FFD133 (Nov 10, 2003)

I need at least 1, but could use 2 plow trucks with drivers for tonight/tomorrow around Indianapolis. Please call if available. Scott 317-538-1762


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Post in the employment section too. People will be looking there since a storms coming.


----------



## FFD133 (Nov 10, 2003)

Already done, but thanks.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

3rd alarm lawn care.... hadn't seen that before. Awesome!!

Good luck in finding subs. I'd be there but we have our own situation coming too!

~Kevin


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Two of the sub's for the guy I work for broke down in the first 2 hours of plowing.
It ended up being Him and I for the whole event for 28 hours!


----------

